# Pork loin on grill



## Greg Rempe (Mar 25, 2005)

Dinner tonight was a pork loin from Giant Eagle...it was probably the best one I have done.  Went direct for 4 minuets on each side and then indrect for 4 minuets each side to finish!  Corn and beans were sides....it was good stuff!!

Make sure to choose the pork loin cook album HERE.   ENJOY!!  Byt the way, the grill works fine, thanks!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2005)

Pic's look great Greg!  Good job!  Glad you got the gasser fixed.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 26, 2005)

No to take my own thread off topic, but, the plating of the food looks _*BAD*_!  Going for the photo but got the "Going for the photo" look instead!  I will make it look more natural next time!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad the grill is working fine. What are you going to do with the new regulator and hose Weber is sending you?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 26, 2005)

Probably Ebay!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

YIKES!!  

I would try engaging the safety so that doesn't happen again.  It's that little roller wheel on the right hand side of the knife!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

It sure did look done....when I saw the charred marks on the outside, I knew it would be dry...but the following pics proved me wrong. Great job there Rempe...I HATE dry pork!  Did you brine?


Also, I'd like your green bean recipe.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

Rich,

The loin itself was just over a pound (like 1.20 or something)...I let the Silver B get to 550 and then seared for 4 minuets, flipped for another 4 minuets...and then indrect for 8 minuets (4 each side)...it actually takes 20 minuets or less to cook...about 20min a pound.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like your green bean recipe.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 27, 2005)

Delmonte Seasoned green beans...butter...put in pot....done!! :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Brilliant!  I'm there!


----------

